# Todd's 55g Planted Journal



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Started a rock wall for the background based on the DIY information posted. 

I would have preferred to use the blue core solid foam instead of the white stuff but our home centers don't seem to stock it. What a mess carving the white stuff! 

Foam:










Layout:










Carving:










After one coat of concrete:











*NOTE:* Test fitted the background last night. Learned very quickly that the concrete on the backround will EASILY scratch the glass badly when installing. So, what was going to be the front of the aquarium is now the back. I'm glad I'm learning all this on a free donor aquarium instead of a $$$ acrylic show tank. Need to inspect the rest of the tank during daylight tomorrow and see if I did any more cosmetic damage. From what I'm spend on the equipment already, if it's bad, another $100 for a LFS 55g tank wouldn't be bad as opposed to always staring at scratches. 

Going to put the 3rd coat of concrete on the background tonight and it should be dry and ready to install on Sunday.


----------



## foster400 (Apr 13, 2009)

cant wait to see this one finished. Im hoping to upgrade to atleast a 55

what other fish are you planning?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the controller I'm ordering. 










I was originally going to go with the Neptune Systems Aquacontroller Jr but the DA unit looks like it's much more supported by the mfg with firmware updates and such. I almost passed on this unit as it didn't have any external outputs. However, with the latest firmware the computer interface module is now supported by the lite version. Yay! My main purpose for this is gathering the tank information to computer. I'm big into home automation and love to have things monitored for the geek factor.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

foster400 said:


> cant wait to see this one finished. Im hoping to upgrade to atleast a 55
> 
> what other fish are you planning?


Undecided on stocking yet. I figure I've got lots of time before everything is setup and cycled to decide. I'm going for the easier Cherry shrimp in this as well as the at-work 5g tank for sure. Will browse through other's posts here to find other fish ideas. We've had Neon Tetra's for years in the non planted tanks and I really like the colors in the schools of them. I was originally going to go with a non/semi planted tank and a single Oscar, but realized even a 55g was small for them. So, now it's the fun of learning about planting and tech tanks. Going to get our 6 yr old son involved as well as it's a good introduction to chemistry and such.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Just ordered the Co2 system parts from GLA online. Saw their ad for 10% expiring Sunday so went ahead and picked out what I think I need. Didn't need the 'complete' system as I am using the controller mentioned above instead of the SMS122. They are east coast so was already past their business hours so I ordered without calling to get more information. Basing solely on reviews and information gathered from other posts. 

Selected:

Ultimate Regulator
Brass Check Valve
Clear Co2 resistant tubing
Brass Permaseal
5lb Co2 cylinder

Also added one of the Green Fertilizer Micro/Macro packages. 


Credit card statement is going to be -brutal- this month.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Just received my Catalina 3x54 Solar light today! Perfect timing for the weekend. 

The light included an acrylic splash guard. I haven't checked it yet, but does this fit into a channel on the light to hold it in place?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

updates?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

More photos tonight. 

Going to go with a black background for now with this tank. Checking the LFS's today for the glossy black vinyl. If I can't find that I'm painting it on with coats of Latex paint as a) I plenty leftover from the stand construction and b) it comes off easily with a razorblade if want to change. Once setup I think I'll pick up a second tank and work on a nice 3d background and create a non/less planted cichlid tank. The main focus of this one is going to be high tech planted with smaller schooling fish. 


Figured out the splashguard, there's a slot in the right hand side of the cover that it slides into. The fixture puts out a LOT of light, really nice! Cant' wait to see how the setup looks when the tank gets filled, substrated and the moonlights on.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Started putting in the substrate tonight. Still one or two bags short but supposed to arrive tomorrow. Also picked up some Zebra Rock at the LFS today. Not sure yet if it'll work well for the layout, gonna post out for comments and suggestions. I'm going to build up the back slope in the corners the highest (either left highest sloping towards the lowest, or left highest, lower middle, mid height right rear corner) so it will give more of a depth difference. 











A shot in the dark with the moonlights on, although the camera had such a long exposure time it looks like daylight in the room. 











Open for any and all suggestions on placement / additions of the rocks. Most likely will not end up with all of them, just set to get feedback and thoughts based on what is available. I need to bring home a piece of driftwood to see if that's going to look decent with the contrast between the current all black/white setup. 

Will post some updates on my initial planting thoughts tomorrow for feedback as well.


----------



## TwFG2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks good! Always good to get a free tank!

Driftwood always compliments a tank IMO.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

taps plastic has the slightly glossy black background that i just put on today. its like 2.50 a foot and is 36'' long.

but its more like 20 percent tint, still static cling. it is transparent but with the lght on it looks black. 

Maybe its something your looking for.

cost me a total of 10 bucks with leftovers


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

I ended up going with a black / blue two sided background from the LFS so that part is done. Hoping the remaining EcoComplete arrives today so I can continue forming the bottom layout.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Todd that's going to be a nice setup you got. I would ditch the heater with them lights your tank will be around 78-80 with are temps around here . As for plants I have 3 leaf clovers I would hook you up with I just dumped around 2pounds of it lol grows like crazy with 216w. Btw how far are you from henderson?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Hey Todd that's going to be a nice setup you got. I would ditch the heater with them lights your tank will be around 78-80 with are temps around here . As for plants I have 3 leaf clovers I would hook you up with I just dumped around 2pounds of it lol grows like crazy with 216w. Btw how far are you from henderson?


Live up on the north side of town, but work near 215 & S. Durango so Henderson isn't far. 

I didn't know if this tank would need a heater or not. The 10 gallon one we've had for our son has never had one on it and hasn't ever had a cool temperature problem. Wasn't sure if they're be more evaporation from the larger size causing it to stay a bit cooler. Kinda like the pools here...Everyone from out of town thinks they'd be 100+ degree's in the summer.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Picked up the last two bags of Eco Complete I needed tonight. Now I've gotta decide if I want to fill the tank or wait until all my plants arrive next week. I've got about a gallon of water in and the tank covered to keep the eco-complete wet. From what I've tried on the 5g at work it sure is much easier to stick 'em in the substrate before it's filled, but I want to test the filter setup beforehand. 

Also finishing up construction on the DIY reactor. Co2 system probably won't make it until Monday or Tuesday. Talked to GLA today and they are shipping in the morning. 

BTW: GREAT customer service so far from GLA. Emailed them today for the order status at 3:15 my time which is after hours (6:15pm EST) for them. Got an immediate reply back as well as a follow up phone call. Can't beat that!


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Filled the tank tonight to see how the bare scape would look. Brought home one dwarf hairgrass and hc from the office 5g tank that have been waiting. Rest of the plants won't be here till next week. Driftwood is just hanging around, I want to find a larger piece at the local store tommorow.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Hooked up the 2217 filter tonight. Wow, it is amazingly quiet! 

I also bought the grey addon set of intake/spraybar for the 2217 but am having problems with the intake side. It seems to be constantly sucking in air from somewhere. Doesn't make sense as out of the tank I can cover the intake hole and can't blow through the hose side. Also no leaks. But, each time I tried filling the hose, putting the cap on and turning the pump on I'd see the water level in the hose go half way down. Something is amiss. Switched back to the stock green J and it works fine. Will troubleshoot it more tomorrow.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Ordered my plants today. 

Background: 
Didiplis diandra
Ludwigia repens
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Bacopa caroliniana

Mid:
Cryptocoryne wendtii red potted
Dwarf Sagittaria bunch 10
Blyxa japonica
Anubias nana
Anubias nana narrow leaf
Wisteria

Foreground:
Dwarf Hairgrass


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Still waiting on the plant delivery. Aquabotantics was out of stock on some so not shipping until Mondy 3/15. 

Co2, Reactor and RKL are all hooked up and working. Photos of those to be posted soon. 

Have the web module for the Reef Keeper Lite working..sample graph of today's pH. Tracking perfectly to Co2 timer. Just waiting for a bubble checker to arrive so I can see what pH value I should be targeting for the cutoff point. Right now I'm doing it strictly in sequence with the lights.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

toddg said:


> This is the controller I'm ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Todd you have a picture of this unit installed? How does it work looks sweet :smile:.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

if i have one complaint is the rocks...i had them in my tank and with black gravel and they become such and eye sore...u tend to look at them to much and not the other stuff in the tank. unless those are your focal point in the tank....get them out and go with something more neutral. dark gray of the lace rock made a nice combo in my tank. they stand out but are not in your face.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Hey Todd you have a picture of this unit installed? How does it work looks sweet :smile:.


I'll try and get some undercabinet photos taken of all the modules. I mounted two of them up high out of the way (SL1 and Net). The PC4 power strips are on the back wall (photo below) and the Head unit is velcroed onto the door so I can check it as well as easily remove it for holding while I'm still getting all the programming configured. 


PC4's and the Eheim 2217 filter:


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

problemman said:


> if i have one complaint is the rocks...i had them in my tank and with black gravel and they become such and eye sore...u tend to look at them to much and not the other stuff in the tank. unless those are your focal point in the tank....get them out and go with something more neutral. dark gray of the lace rock made a nice combo in my tank. they stand out but are not in your face.


I'll see how they end up when it's planted and has a bit of a lawn around it. I staged them at the 1/3 point so they could act as a bit of focal point based on the scaping forum.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

GLA Co2 system and DIY Reactor installed. Just need to lace in the cords when everything is final tested for a few more days. Was originally going to clamp the reactor to the back wall with a 2" conduit clamp but it's sitting pretty stable without. Set on a cloth to make sure no issues with leaks from the tapped co2 barb.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

RKL Head Unit: 











Net and SL1 Module:


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. I love all the high-tech toys you have. Do you buy those gadgets direct or through a distributor?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> That's pretty sweet. I love all the high-tech toys you have. Do you buy those gadgets direct or through a distributor?


- Regulator & Co2 bottle purchased from Green Leaf Aquatics based on suggestions from other forum members. 
- Reef Keeper Lite purchased directly from Digital Aquatics. MarineDepot doesn't stock the RKL with the Net module (yet at least) so I went direct to DA. 
- Eheim 2217 from MarineDepot.com

What I'd still like to find is a high pressure inline digital/analog converter for the Co2 bottle. That way I could interface to the computer (through an Arduino or similar) and track the bottle pressure as well for trending / usage stats.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking good bro how is the co2 reactor working for you do you get any mist coming out the spray bar? Are you going to lower your ph to 6.8 I see your at 7.42. Btw I know a good place to full the co2 tanks for that 10# cost $13 and your in and out in 5mins.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Looking good bro how is the co2 reactor working for you do you get any mist coming out the spray bar? Are you going to lower your ph to 6.8 I see your at 7.42. Btw I know a good place to full the co2 tanks for that 10# cost $13 and your in and out in 5mins.


Reactor seems to be working well. Some very fine bubbles coming out but not much. Will have more time this weekend to check on it. I am waiting on a drop checker to arrive so I can determine the optimal pH level to set. I set the bubble counter at ~1bps just to get some idea how it'd work. Yesterday the pH went from a peak of 7.77 to 7.33. Today looks like it's starting at 7.58. Just starting cycling so there might be some fluctuations during this time? Plant shipment got delayed until next Wednesday so just the single hairgrass in there now. 

I've got a 5 lb bottle currently. Got it filled at SimplexGrinnel for $10.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Still deciding on fish for the tank....I really like the Checkerboard Discus but not sure that my setup will be accommodating for them based on reading the requirements. 

I'm all for staying with groups of smaller schooling fish such as rummy nose tetra's and harlequin rasbora's, but the family is suggesting trying to find some larger size fish.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Todd was on the other side of town today and at this store Atlantis here's info not sure if you every been there it was my first time there 
Atlantis Tropical Fish1930 North Rock Springs Drive, Las Vegas, NV 89128-8313 (702) 869-6448‎

They have Real Sae Siamese Algae Eater $5 and $2.99 tiger and Zebra and another kind of Nerite Snail. Just a heads up if your looking for them .


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Hey Todd was on the other side of town today and at this store Atlantis here's info not sure if you every been there it was my first time there
> Atlantis Tropical Fish1930 North Rock Springs Drive, Las Vegas, NV 89128-8313 (702) 869-6448‎
> 
> They have Real Sae Siamese Algae Eater $5 and $2.99 tiger and Zebra and another kind of Nerite Snail. Just a heads up if your looking for them .


I've completed the tour of nearly if not all stores in Vegas that carry anything fish related. I'll drop a post over in the Nevada forum with updates of my findings, although most locals are probably familar with all. So far I think my favorites have to be Trop-Aquarium and F.I.S.H. Not much plant related, though, but lots of good fish selection. Will probably stop by Atlantis again tommorow and browse the fish. Both times I was there I was checking for EcoComplete and plant selections (no luck with either).


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Snails are covered  I have them from some plant in the 5g work tank and when I brought home the single hairgrass plant it looks like they tagged along as I already found two baby ones in the 55g tonight.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

If you need ecocomplete they have them at Peco and Petsmart on Easteren near the 215 and Serene. Well they had them there last week for $19 I would call up first good luck on the search


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep, found all the EcoComplete I needed between two of the PetCo's and F.I.S.H. 

Noticed today that the driftwood in the tank had a lot of white film all over it. Searching through other posts some said this will eventually go away or else just get some fish that clean it up. I scrubbed it off this time which was easy enough, but soon will have some plants attached.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Todd any updates?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

HEINEKEN357 said:


> Hey Todd any updates?


Pics posting tomorrow night. -Finally- got the plants in today and started planting. Also brought home the 4 zebra danios from the 5g tank at work which now houses shrimp. The danios were chasing the shrimp around. So, spent some time catching the danios (not easy in a small planted tank!) and bagged them for transport. Not 5 minutes later the shrimp were out and about happy in the 5g tank. Put the danios in at home tonight and they should be really happy in their new luxury 55g home with plenty of room.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Planted! Just have to wait for the driftwood piece to stay down, it's held in place with a rock currently but getting closer to holding it's own. 











With the lunar lights:


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

just out of curiosity, where did you get your DW? I'm having a hard time finding a good piece locally. I'm a hands on person so going through the web isn't working for me.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

The DW came from Trop-Aquarium. That and FISH in town both have a good selection of larger pieces.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Added 9 rummi nose tetra's (supposed to be 10, they gave me 9) to the tank. Also 5 neon tetras from an exisiting 6g tank which has now been converted to a Beta tank in our son's room. 

So, current population:

9 rummis
4 zebra danios
5 neon tetras

Wanted to get a few otto's but nothing in stock at the LFS. 

I noticed the pH increased in the tank since getting everything planted. Maybe need to up the Co2 rate? Waiting for the official drop checker solution to arrive so I can get get everything dialed in. I did some homemade but no idea how accurate I was.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well I think the eco raises the Ph little that's why I changed over to fluorite. In your sign you have a ph of 7.91 that's pretty high I have both my tanks with co2 at 6.7-6.9 ph I would boost up that co2 how many bps are you running right now? Also how many hours you have your lights on for and are you running all 3 bulbs?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Currently a ~2bps Co2 rate. 

Since I put all the plants in I've been running 1x54 t5 ho 6500 for 7 hrs (1pm to 8pm) and 2x54 (1 6500, 1 10k) for 2 hrs (2-4pm). Co2 is on during the 7 hrs, possibly with a 30 minute offset at the end (1-6:30pm). 

The pH yesterday went from 7.96 peak to 7.46 low. Last week before planting (only the single hairgrass plant in the tank) it was 7.6 down to 7.0. 

Should I increase the secondary lighting period and bump up the co2 as well? Or just pick one factor to modify at a time? Based on forum reading the watts-per-gallon rule with t5 ho's doesn't seem to apply, plus one of the bulbs is 10k. I also noticed several others are breaking up their lighting times into two separate periods during the day.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well the rule of new planted tank is you want to start off with a few hours of light then increase it ever week or so that's what I was told when I first started. Las Vegas water is around 7.9-8.1 ph, My 7g shrimp tank with no co2 is at 7.8 ph so I think you should boost up the co2 do you have good water flow in the tank? are you seeing any pearling? In my case my ph is 6.7 when co2 is on then when its off the next day it will be at 6.9 so its always .2 off.
What's your KH at?


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll take a water sample again at home tonight. I am taking water after the softner, so not sure what that will affect on the gh/kh. When took a sample at work it was gh of 25 and kh of 8 with the red sea kit. Assume we should all be the same with the valley water supply.


----------



## toddg (Feb 3, 2010)

Bumped up the Co2 a bit and now I'm going from pH of 7.86 to 7.09 the past couple days during the lighting period. 

Finally got the drop checker solution in and looked green last night. Might try increasing just a little bit more over the weekend and monitor the changes. 

Need to find some plant weights today, a few of the stem plants just won't stay in the substrate. I did notice they have a nice roots for only a week as I watched them float around last night though.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Plant weights are not good they tend to rot the plant stems away and kill the roots. How's your plants coming?


----------

